# Outcast Mega Shark Tournament canceled for 2013



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was looking around online here and outcast site about a month ago and was thinking about being in this one but got reply email back from Outcast saying it wasnt going to happen this year but hoped to bring it back in the future.It was one of the last of its kind looks like PETA and the economy snuffed out another one.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it has more to do with participation than anything. Tournament participation in Pensacola is PATHETIC! I really dont know why but out of any surrounding area this area is by far the worst place for a tournament because nobody signs up anymore.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

You mean just lately or always been that way I know when the economy taking taking a hit in 2008/2009 bunch of folks were either laid off,upside down in real estate or running scared,etc.Heck I dont have much faith in the economy now.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Mega Shark*

There are a great number of factors involved that made it a nightmare to deal with. I would rather not go into them on a public forum but I will be happy to discuss them with anyone face to face.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Im sure not knocking yall by any means and thats precisely why theres very few of those type tournaments left is my guess.The Shark Hunters Mako tournament series that used to run on cable has disappeared off the face of the earth I searched all over the internet trying to find a dvd or download to show my wife and of all the useless and obscure crap you can find its no where to be found.Looks like the network eventually ended up being owned by NBC so Im sure its got put away as killing sharks is not politically correct,did find one low quality clip of one of the episodes on youtube said to have been posted by a camera man on the show.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

outcast said:


> There are a great number of factors involved that made it a nightmare to deal with. I would rather not go into them on a public forum but I will be happy to discuss them with anyone face to face.


 
I hate it !!!!!!!!!!  We looked forward every year for the Shark Tournament. Have't missed but one. Thanks Tommy for some good times :thumbup:.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Jaw Jacker said:


> I hate it !!!!!!!!!!  We looked forward every year for the Shark Tournament. Have't missed but one. Thanks Tommy for some good times :thumbup:.


 
Forgot.............Anybody want to buy a boat?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Damm. We was planning to fish it too. Hopefully it will be back next year?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to take away from Tommy's hard work and money he puts into putting on a great "official" tourney, but there is always the "Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tournament and Camp-out." This will be the ninth one this memorial day weekend.

Granted, it's not much money, right now pot's only up to$640, but you got a 1 in 9 chance of takin it, and a 1 in 1 chance of havin a damn good time with good people!

Here's the link to the thread on here for it. You still got time to get in, just shoot me a PM.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/semi-annual-unofficial-shark-tourney-campout-may-24th-25th-26th-149803/


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

yall take plenty of pictures Im looking foward to the report on the outcome


----------

